# احداث مقتل 4 اقباط فى الزيتون و دى لينكات



## العجايبي (30 مايو 2008)

_*كتبه / فتحى فريد
أنها الحقيقة التى لمستها أثناء وجودى فى موقع هذا الحادث المفجع الذى شهد اليوم حى الزيتون حيث قام مجهولين بإقتحام محل كليوباترا للذهب والمجهورات وقاموا بقتل أربعة ممن كانوا فيه وهم جميعاً أقباط وكان من بينهم صاحب المحل وأرتفعت حصيلة القتلى إلى أربعة هم :
(1) مكرم عازر جميل صاحب المحل
(2) حمادة مكرم
(3) أمير خليل
(4) بولس حلمى
والمصاب الخامس هو : زكريا وجدى حيث أصيب جروح خطيرة نتيجة
http://rapidshare.com/files/118686473/Zaiton_7ag_me7amed.wmv.html*_​


----------



## noraa (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: احداث مقتل 4 اقباط فى الزيتون و دى لينكات*

ممكن اضافى للموضوع   صور الحادثة 
+++++++++++++++++++++


29/05/2008  
كتبه / فتحى فريد
أنها الحقيقة التى لمستها أثناء وجودى فى موقع هذا الحادث المفجع الذى شهد اليوم حى الزيتون حيث قام مجهولين بإقتحام محل كليوباترا للذهب والمجهورات وقاموا بقتل أربعة ممن كانوا فيه وهم جميعاً أقباط وكان من بينهم صاحب المحل وأرتفعت حصيلة القتلى إلى أربعة هم : 
(1) مكرم عازر جميل صاحب المحل 
(2) حمادة مكرم 
(3) أمير خليل
(4) بولس حلمى
والمصاب الخامس هو : زكريا وجدى حيث أصيب جروح خطيرة نتيجة 
 إصابته بعدة طلاقات نارية بمناطق حساسة بجسدة وهو الأن فى حالة خطيرة وتحت العناية بمستشفى المطرية التعليمى ولكن هناك أنباء متضاربة حول وجود شخص سادس كان موجوداً داخل المحل أثناء الحادث لكنه كان متواجداً فى الحمام لقضاء حاجتة وعندما إستمع للأعيرة النارية ظل مكانه وعندما خرج أصيب بإنهيار عصبى نتيجة لما رأة من أبحار الدم وتم نقلة إلى مستشفى منشية البكرى العام ولكن هذا الشخص ظل غامض أمام الجميع رغم أن هناك أكثر من شخص يؤكد على وجوده ولكن الأمن لم يجيب على أى تساؤلات حول هذا الشخص ومصيرة الغامض وكانت هناك عده روايات تؤكد أن هذه العملية كانت بدافع السرقة حيث أن هذا المحل من أكبر محلات المجوهرات بمنطقة الزيتون ويحتوى على ألماظ وكان هذا الهدف من السرقة ولكن مع بيان الداخلية المصرية الذى يؤكد على أنه لم يتمكن الجناه من السرقة للإحتياطات الأمنية المشددة من قبل أصحاب المحل هذا الأمر الذى يصبح متناقض مع عدم سرقة أى شىء من الفتارين بالرغم من جميعها كانت مرصوصة ومليئة بالمشغولات الذهبية الثمينة ولم يقترب منها أحد فهل من مجيب على تساؤلات الناس التى إنفطر قلبها على فلذات أكبادها
من هو المسؤل عن حماية أرواح المواطنين وأمنهم وسلامتهم ؟
من هم الجناه الحقيقيون وراء هذه الجريمة ؟
هل الغلاء وموجة إرتفاع الأسعار هى السبب ؟ أم أن هذه رسالة مبعوثة للنظام المصرى تقول له ( نحن مازلنا تحت الأرض نحفر فيها حتى نصل إلى السطح )؟
ولكن تبقى تفاصيل غير معلومة وغير منطقية للجميع فالشهود جميعهم أكدوا على أن من قام بهذه العملية إثنان يتراوح عمرهم ما بين ال 28-30 عام كانا يرتديان نظارات شمسية وكلاً منهم يرتدى فوق رأسه بروكة وإنطلقا بعد الحادث على ظهر دراجة بخارية وإختلفت الأقوال حول نوع السلاح المستخدم فهناك من ذهب إلى أنهم كانوا يحملون مسدسات كاتمة للصوت والأخرون ذهبوا إلى أنهم كانوا يستعملون الرشاش الألى ولكن إن صدقت هذه أو تلك فنحن أمام جريمة نكراء ندينها جميعاً وتحترق قلوبناً علي من فارقونا سواء كانوا مسلمين أو أقباط ولكن الحادث يذهب بنا إلى أنها حرب ضروس بين من ومن لا ندرى ؟ هل حرب على الأقباط بعينهم ؟ أم أنه رد فعل للمحاكمات العسكرية أم أن الخلايا الخاملة فى الجناح العسكرى للجماعات المتطرفة عاد لينشط من جديد فلم يجد من يمولة هناك العديد والعديد من التسألات التى تطرح نفسها علينا ولكن المصيبة كبيرة والعزاء ليس كافياً لن نتراجع عن كشف من هم وراء هذه الحادثة ولن نتنازل عن القصاص !




تغطية نشرة الأخبار القبطية لحادث مقتل أقباط الزيتون        

29/05/2008  
مجموعة تسجيلات صوتية لنشرة الأخبار القبطية لتغطية حادث مقتل أربع أقباط في محل ذهب
* مالك المحل المجاور لمحل كليوبترا للمجوهرات يروى لنشرة الأخبار القبطية شهادته عن تفاصيل الهجوم الذى اسفرعن مقتل أربعة اقباط ، و يشير للتقصير الامنى فى حماية الشارع الذى يعتبر سوقا للذهب فى منطقة الزيتون
* المدون والناشط السياسى "فتحى فريد" يتحدث للنشرة عن الحادث ويشير لوجود مصاب سادس متحفظ عليه من قبل الشرطة ، والحاج "محمد الجارحى" صاحب احد المحلات بالمنطقة يروى شهادته للنشرة عن الحادث ويؤكد ان مكرم صليب صاحب المحل محبوب وحسن السمعة وليست له أى عداوات مع أحد  












http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/4059/cnmakramazer05fd3.jpg


----------



## سيزار (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: احداث مقتل 4 اقباط فى الزيتون و دى لينكات*

اخص على كدا .. ما فيش فايده .. 

ربنا يرحم عبيده

شكرا عجايبى


----------



## ماديوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: احداث مقتل 4 اقباط فى الزيتون و دى لينكات*

عزاء السماء الي هزة الاسرة  ويصبرهم وربنا موجود 

بشكرك كتير يا عجايبي


----------



## مصر لن تضيع (30 مايو 2008)

يا ريت ماحدش يستغل المشاكل للصيد في الماء العكر والمطالبة بالتدخل الغربي والعقوبات الاقتصادية على مصر بلدنا الحبيبة​


----------

